# Laptop for software developer with tight budget



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 22, 2011)

I plan to buy a laptop and following are my needs

1. To be used occasionally since I will be working on desktop, I need laptop for mobility purpose and will be used rarely.

2. I need 15 inch screen

3. Budget is tight, around Rs 22000

4. Processor p6000/i3 will be sufficient ( I mostly work on Visual studio 2010)

5. Ram I will upgrade later on, for now 2GB sufficient

6. Os Win7 Home premium

8. 320GB HDD enough

Following models I have chosen
Toshiba Satellite C Series C660-P5012 - Rs 20060
HP Compaq 62 Series CQ62-454TU  - Rs Rs. 21950


I would also like to know whether Toshiba laptops/HP compag are good enough w.r.t build quality, reliability and their after sales support.

I plan to purchase online through flipkart, so also would like to know your flipkart buying experiences


----------



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2011)

> I would also like to know whether Toshiba laptops/HP compag are good enough w.r.t build quality, reliability and their after sales support.



I use a Compaq laptop and I have never faced *any* problem. I am using it from more than 1.5 years and the only problem I had was my windows got corrupt


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2011)

If you do not game much and if you are totally into s/w development, then I would suggest you to get a high quality netbook instead of getting cheap quality laptop. AMD E-350 based netbooks are powerful enough that they can even run a 1080P video and have amazing battery life. Check HP dm1z for example


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info


----------

